# Wilfa Svart purging between different beans.



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys

I'm fairly new here and to the whole coffee world in general. I've a question with regards the best approach when changing beans using my Wilfa Svart grinder.

I'm currently using a clever dripper method to brew coffee which I really love the taste of. Probably a bit too much hence why I want to have a couple of cups of decaffeinated coffee in the evenings after a couple of regular ground bean coffees in the afternoon so I'm not drinking too much caffeine.

When switching beans on a daily basis what's the best approach ? Can I just purge a few grams of beans to make sure 99% of the new beans I put in reach the cup or am I better to remove the top burr (easy enough to do) and clean the grinds with a brush as best I can ?

Tasting wise I'm certainly a long long way from being a connoisseur but would like to try and get as much as the selected ground bean output into the cup.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A little purge.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about it, you're creating your own, unrepeatable blend for a single shot Whenever you change beans and don't purge, sometimes they'll be amazing, sometimes not so much.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Junglebert said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, you're creating your own, unrepeatable blend for a single shot Whenever you change beans and don't purge, sometimes they'll be amazing, sometimes not so much.


Ordinarily I'd agree with you & do just that when changing beans. However, if the OP wants a pure decaf shot after using regular beans, a purge will be necessary.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I'm not too bothered about a tiny amount of caffeine in the evening coffee's I will be drinking so I guess I can either grind without purging or maybe just purge a couple of grams of beans first.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Junglebert said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about it, you're creating your own, unrepeatable blend for a single shot Whenever you change beans and don't purge, sometimes they'll be amazing, sometimes not so much.
> ...


 Fair point!


----------

